# Correct snd mod on ECS K7S5A?

## MetalHead

All the references just say AC 97 codec, so I was just gonna go with either es1370 or 71.

Anyone know the *most* correct module?

Thanx

Allan

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Here is what I found at the ALSA webpage: http://www.alsa-project.org/~goemon/

It says to use the i8x0 chipset driver.  I also have the ECS K7S5A using the SIS735 Chip, I recompiled my kernel after I found this page.  I compiled directly into the kernel the i8x0 support--however this does not seem to work for me.  I will have to look into this further.  Please if anyone knows what support is needed in the Kernel to get this sound working let us know!  Thanks in advance!!!!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## MetalHead

Cool, I will check out the Alsa page, wasn't able to get to it when I originally posted.  

As I understand, alsa seems to work better if you use modules as opposed to compiling directly into the kernel, so you might want to give that a try.

Allan

----------

## MetalHead

Well, the i810_audio modules is a partial solution.  I've got sound, but the volume is very, very low.  

Trying to run amixer:

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory

alsamixer:

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory

----------

## jouzts

Metalhaed, 

Have you made any progress? I just arrived at the same set of problems this afternoon.

All the alsa support is removed from kdemultimedia, so I don't think kmix is an alternative. 

Any other ideas?

John

----------

## Mimamau

Hm, now I got Gentoo  :Smile:  but when I used Red Hat, the onboard sound chip worked quite good. But I dont know which modules RH was using.

At this time I dont use the onboard sound, but maybe I could install RH again and try to find out which module it was..

----------

## jouzts

Here is the lsmod output from a working SuSE system using the Intel 8x0 chip. I think the only chip specific module is snd-intel8x0.

snd-mixer-oss          11136   1  (autoclean)

snd-pcm-oss            45152   0  (autoclean)

snd-intel8x0           12160   1 

snd-pcm                58528   0  [snd-pcm-oss snd-intel8x0]

snd-timer              11456   0  [snd-pcm]

snd-ac97-codec         24196   0  [snd-intel8x0]

snd-mpu401-uart         3504   0  [snd-intel8x0]

snd-rawmidi            13536   0  [snd-mpu401-uart]

snd-seq-device          4336   0  [snd-rawmidi]

snd                    31720   0  [snd-mixer-oss snd-pcm-oss snd-intel8x0 snd-pcm snd-timer snd-ac97-codec snd-mpu401-uart snd-rawmidi snd-seq-device]

soundcore               3268   3  [snd]

----------

## BonezTheGoon

I have been able to get the onboard sound working with OSS slightly, and even better with ESD however ALSA still does not work giving me the same errors when I attempt to run amixer or any other ALSA mixer utility.  If anyone has some specific answers to what I am doing wrong I would really appreciate the help!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Just found this link which might have some good stuff (I don't know for sure) -- I haven't had time to play with it yet.  Says its specifically for the Redhat Kernel 2.4.x but it COULD work with our kernel, right???

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## 10Strip

I am having the same problem, currently this is compiled into the kernel:

```
Intel ICH (i8xx), SiS 7012, NVidia nForce Audio or AMD 768
```

Because the kernel help file tells me:

```
SiS 7012 is used on 645/735/745 motherboards
```

in /etc/modules.d/alsa I have this:

```
alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-card-intel8x0

```

but when I boot or run 

# /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

I get this:

```
* ALSA driver is not loaded.

 * Initialising ALSA....

 * Starting sound driver: snd-card-intel8x0 modprobe: Can't locate module snd-card-intel8x0
```

The last reply was in June, has anyone found a fix for this?

I am thinking of compiling as a module to try it out.

thanks

----------

## 10Strip

Ok I compiled the sound card as a module.

Still I get 

```
* ALSA driver is not loaded.

 * Initialising ALSA....

 * Starting sound driver: snd-card-intel8x0 modprobe: Can't locate module snd-card-intel8x0
```

I am stuck and going to bed with no sound   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## 10Strip

Alright everyone, thanks for your help!  I figured it out on my own.  Installed mandrake and guess what, it can't find the sound card either (it is enabled in the BIOS).

So the conclusion is, I have a dead sound card.

Now I am either going to buy a new sound card or get rid of this crap mainboard.

----------

## Carlo

Hi,

i'm using artsd, the KDE soundserver, instead of ALSA. You just have to set the volume level high. The i8x0 chipset driver is compiled into the kernel.

Carlo

----------

## slyzer

Hi,

I had the same problems as well. Now my sound works!

```
modprobe i810_audio

rmmod -r i810_audio

modprobe snd-intel8x0
```

I do not understand it but it works fine  :Laughing: 

cu

 slyzer

----------

## ckwall

type lspci -n and look for the pci id 1274:5000 If you see this you have the 1370. Ensoniq was bought out by creative labs. this is the difference between the 1370 and the 1371

----------

## BonezTheGoon

 *10Strip wrote:*   

> Ok I compiled the sound card as a module.
> 
> Still I get 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

The problem (or atleast one problem, there could have been more) was that you specified snd-card-intel8x0 which used to be correct.  Now with ALSA you need only prefix the driver name with 'snd-' no longer 'snd-card-' -- So that was certainly one issue giving you fits.

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

